# Top 25 Countdown



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Starting today, BasketballForum.com will start its Top 25 countdown to #1. The top team in the nation (as voted on by the users here at BBF.com) will be revealed on Oct 17, the NCAA's designated day for Midnight Madness. Be sure to stop by regularly as we countdown to No. 1!

#25 Kansas Jayhawks​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#24 Georgetown Hoyas​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#23 West Virginia Mountaineers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#22 Wisconsin Badgers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#21 Oklahoma Sooners​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#20 Ohio State Buckeyes​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#19 Wake Forest Demon Deacons​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#18 Villanova Wildcats​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#17 Arizona State Sun Devils​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#16 Tennessee Volunteers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#15 Florida Gators​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#14 Miami Hurricanes ​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#13 Memphis Tigers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#12 Michigan St. Spartans​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#11 Gonzaga Bulldogs​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#10 Marquette Golden Eagles​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#9 Purdue Boilermakers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#8 Pittsburgh Panthers​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#7 Texas Longhorns​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#6 UConn Huskies​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#5 Notre Dame Fighting Irish​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#4 Duke Blue Devils​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#3 UCLA Bruins​


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> #3 UCLA Bruins​


Your analysis isn't bad, but I think you underestimate our depth a bit. We should have one of the deepest Guard rotations in the country: Collison, Holiday, Lee, Anderson, Roll (who will hopefully be healthy and hit the 3s), and Shipp (who can slide down to the 2 once in a while when we play a big lineup). 

As for guys not on your bench list: Gordon is also probably just as good as Morgan. Drago can hit the outside shot but it remains to be seen how much else he can do for us since Howland will demand defense before playing anybody on the court.

I think we're an Elite 8 team, but we'll have to improve over the season to be a Final Four team since we're integrating so many freshman. I have no doubt Holiday will be a star, but the other freshman need time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

#2 Louisville Cardinals​


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> #5 Notre Dame Fighting Irish​


Jackson one of our weaker offensive players? Maybe a weak scorer but he does his role and always comes to play he is probably our only good perimeter defender as well. 

Secondly we haven't lived up to our potential the past few years? Seriously? We are what Brey has always made our team. We live and die with the 3 and by outscoring opponents. The season we had last year was very good IMO.


----------

